# Experience with Online Games



## heimdall (Jul 11, 2004)

This seemed the most likely forum, but if it's not, I apologize.

Gaming areas in my area have been rather limited of late, especially with schedules, families, etc. I've seen a few people talk about online games, of which I've had no experience. In a nutshell, what has been your experience with online games? Here I mean games played by AIM Chat, IRC, or some other client where everyone is on-line at the same time.

What worked well and what didn't? What tend to be the biggest issues and how do you usually deal with them? Were there any advantages (other than convenience and getting a game together) to the in-person experience? I'm interested in both aspects: player and gamemaster.


----------



## The LMS (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been in on-line games off and on for 2-3 years now.

Disads: they tend to go about 1/2 as fast as table games.  It's also harder to keep a game together since it's much easier to not show up to a on-line game since you don't actually have to see these people ever.

Additionally unless everyone has a book, it's hard to use that book since you can't just leave it on the table for everyone too look through.

Advantages:

Players don't have to be near each other..nice variety when you got ppl. from all over the world gaming..only trouble is time-zones

The ability to have multiple chat windows and private messaging makes doing secret stuff easier since the other players can't see that your passing notes or standing outside the room or whatever.

I find that Rp'ing can be easier since you feel more free to play as you like since your not actually sitting with the people.


----------



## talwynor (Jul 13, 2004)

The LMS said:
			
		

> I find that Rp'ing can be easier since you feel more free to play as you like since your not actually sitting with the people.




I wholeheartedly agree with THE LMS post.  I especially agree with his observation that role playing is stronger in an online game (generally speaking).  It's been my experience that people are less subconscious and will throw themselves into a role when backed by the anonymity of the internet.

The pace is slower than a real life game, but the sidetracking (who's turn to get the pizza etc) can be minimized in an online game where the difference between rl and online is not as wide.

I would add two additional observatons.

First, it is absolutely critical that you choose an online forum that works for you and your players.  I've been involved in games that have died quick deaths because the program we used to play kept crashing.

Second, An additional benefit for some forms of online play is that the use of multimedia can really enhance the game play.  Maps, sounds jpeg handouts - all can be used in a game and really add to the experience.

Im speaking mostly as a player, although I have DM'd some games and I am learning how to run a game within Klooge now (We have a regular Friday game which is open).  I think DM'ing online is definitely a new skill that has to be learned and further dilutes the already scarce pool of good dm's.


----------

